# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Работа!

## СветланаШ

Уважаемые, приветствую Вас:blush:
Меня зовут Светлана, я менеджер по персоналу компании "СтартМастер"
Наша компания занимается продажей компьютерной техники и цифровой, собираем команду продавцов-консультантов на 5+;)
Если у вас есть желание работать и Вам интересна данная сфера деятельности, жду откликов:)
Если у вас нет опыта работы, но есть большое желание работать и развиваться, пишите, всё обсудим :yes:
С уважением, 
Светлана 
Менеджер по персоналу
Сеть магазинов "СтартМастер"
ООО "ТрейдАльянс"
тел.: (495) 725-61-67 (звонить в будни с 10-19)

----------

